

Prediction: Who Will Dominate Presidential Debate Round 1 on Domestic Policy? - jameswilsterman
http://opscotch.com/opinion/detail/prediction-who-will-dominate-presidential-debate-round-1-on-domestic-policy

======
mtgx
Getting increasingly more tired of sites that will _only_ allow you to login
with Facebook.

